# Accidental Fish Acquisition: Level Baby Goldfish



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

So today I acquired a baby calico butterfly (I think) goldfish. Long story short he was either going with me or getting flushed, so surprise I now have a goldfish. He is TINY! His entire body, including fins, is only about 1.5in long. (I'll have to get some pics later).

Right now he is in my 3gal QT tank because it's already set up and cycled. It's just a bare tub with a sponge filter, but I didn't want to leave him in the zip lock baggie he was in.

I have never had a goldfish before, and I have soo many questions: 
I know they need a lot of space, how long can he stay in the 3g, and what would I need to do to make it safe for him for a little while? (As soon as my fry are big enough he can have their tank, but I'm stuck for the moment)
I currently have NLS thera a, frozen brine shrimp, and some leftover community flakes, can he eat any of these? Or do I need to get a goldfish specific food? 

Just any advice in general? I've never been into goldfish before, but the little stinker is growing on me.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Well I don't know much but I do know that goldfish are social. He'll probably need a companion goldie soon. 20+ plus is a good size for them, go heavy on filtration... cold water fish... um, not sure what they'll eat but try what you have? Good job on rescuing him! I'd love to see a pic. Any name yet?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

He needs both filter and aeration. I had two goldfish long time ago. When the aeration broke and couldn't get a new one soon, one of them died. You can feed him the flake for now, but it's better to get goldfish food when you have a chance. 


If you want to get live plants for him, cabomba and anacharis are the best. As a matter of fact, they are called "goldfish weed" in Japan.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

That's awesome! I have always wanted a goldfish and calico butterflies are my favorite. He can stay in the 3 gallon for a while, just not long term. As a baby, they can stay in a smaller tank (10 or 20) if they are alone, but ideally, you would want 30 gallons for the first goldfish and 10 for each additional. Go with the flakes until you get goldfish food. Goldfish eat a mostly vegetarian diet, so that's why they have special food. They also sometimes eat duckweed if you have any of that.
Make sure you add an airstone and TONS of filtration. You will want to do frequent water changes while (s)he is in the 3 gallon (probably every other day). Ideally, once you get him/her in a bigger tank you will want twice the filtration of the tank (so a 20 gallon would have 40 gallons filtration).


----------



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, I've named him Smalls (he's a he until proven other wise haha). He ate a few NLS pellets on my lunch break, I'll have to switch to the flakes when I get home. I'm hoping to get him in at least a 10g sooner rather than later, but I'm prepared to do the WCs he needs right now. His sponge filter also has an air stone and is rated for 10g, so he's getting plenty of aeration. I don't mind the bare bottom, but I also have sand and gravel laying around, would either of those be preferable for him? He's going to be my official Duckweed population manager, and I have a bucket of anacharis to add to his temporary home, so if he decides to snack on that too it's no big deal. 

I'll try and remember to take pictures when I get home tonight!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I love goldfish! If someone can't answer your questions pm me ^^


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

That is awesome that you saved the little guy! Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

Sorry everyone, there aren't going to be any Smalls pictures coming. My father suffered a massive heart attack and I am moving home to take care of him. Smalls was re homed to a goldfish fanatic friend of mine, I didn't want him to suffer because I won't have the time for him. 

Thanks for the advice anyways, he was a fun little booger and I'm glad he's going to have a huge tank and buddies to live with.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm glad that Smalls could stay with you and now at a good home.

I'm so sorry to hear that your father suffered a massive heart attack  I hope he will recover fast and regain strength.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh no! I hope your father feels better soon!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Best wishes to your father! I hope he heals fast


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

As long as smalls has a good home and your dad recovers!


----------



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for the well wishes, my dad's heart was repaired, but he has an anoxic brain injury and his recovery is measured in years. Right now we're just taking in one day at a time.


----------

